# What a awsome harness Breed!



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to say the Dutch Harness horse has got to be the best and most gorgeous Harness breed out there and by god someday I am going to own some! lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow they are gorgeous


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow x.x


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

they are gorgeous! I love that natural knee action


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My aunt had a couple,they are awesome!
They can also be ridden under saddle like this guy,









One of the most famous tuiger stallions is Manno





My two favourites are HBC Victory





and Cizandro


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I think I just drooled :shock:. Those horses are STUNNING.


----------

